# if i rebuild a pull start so it starts the engine backwards will it wreck it?



## R/Cmatt (Apr 17, 2005)

i have a 22cc 2 stroke craftsman gas blower motor. if i reconfigure the pull start to start the engine backwards will it destroy the engine? i need to do reverse the rotation for a custom motorized bike project. E-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks
Matt


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You would need to do more then turn it over backwards. Just for starters, the timing would be all wrong.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Hankster
The engine on a 2 stroke golf cart runs in reverse instead of reverse transmisson gear.
Does it have something in it to adjust the timing???
I work on 4 cycles, HATE 2 stroke!!! But this post has me thinking!?!?!?!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I never seen one of those engines so I couldn't tell you.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

OK did some research.
Yamaha 2 stroke golf cart engines do run in reverse instead of having a 
reverse transmission gear. It involves a Forward/Reverse switch that
changes the timing so the engine will fire at the proper time. I also found
that some heavy duty R/Cers will use bigger 2 stroke engine in their planes
and run them in reverse to keep the props tight. But you DO have to 
change the timing.


----------



## Blueridgestreak (Oct 18, 2005)

R/Cmatt,
I build Motorized Bicycles, with various two cycle engines, and all you need to do if the rotation is wrong, is flip the motor to the other side of your bicycle.
Blueridgestreak


----------

